# Gus is Getting Very Clingy



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

My 19-year-old cat won't leave me alone. I like affection in pets, but it's like he has to be in physical contact someway - laying in lap while I'm sitting or on my hip or back when I am laying down, and often in my face, too. Just likes to be stroked and petted and if I stop, he puts out his paw like he's saying "Don't stop!" I have to put him downstairs and close the door between the floors so I can have some peace, but then he starts crying at the door (he does settle down after a while). Why could he be feeling such separation anxiety - he wasn't like this until 2 years ago?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

Sadly he is trying to tell you how much you have meant to him and at 19 he won't bother you for long.  Enjoy his affection while you can..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2019)

My seventeen your old cat exhibits same symptoms, but not to that degree. My vet says this is quite common among old cats.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

He senses his time is running out, he misses Adam and he needs you. He may be having some pain and your stroking may offset that a little. Poor kitty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2019)

My mother's old cat got that way when she became elderly she was after the warmth and body heat as much as the affection.

Very similar to an elderly person that needs to wear a sweater when it's 90 degrees outside.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2019)

My 19 year old cat is very clingy also and sometimes goes around crying. I have read that this is normal for senior cats.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

I can imagine that elderly cats especially have arthritis pain.  Pity them...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> According to our vet, my two cats are likely pain free, thank goodness. They do have  chronic feline herpes which manifests as an upper respiratory bug. Fortunately, antibiotics work well, and flare ups are usually
> 
> minor. Since I followed vet’s advice and feed them people grade pink salmon every day, I can’t believe how much healthier and livelier they are. The 17 year old doesn’t need antibiotics any
> 
> longer. He has a bit of a sniffle, but runs around trying to get outside to hunt birds on my condo balcony. Lol. No way will that happen. 16 year old hasn’t had a flare up in months. As they age, I do notice they are becoming quite clingy, and somewhat noisy.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 15, 2019)

Poor kitty he’s probably in pain, I’m glad he gets to cuddle with you


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 15, 2019)

My boy Toby is nearing the end of his life and he too has gotten clingy. And that's ok with me because I know someday, I'll be looking at my empty lap and missing him.  ❤


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

This was one of my little kitties, Smokey being "clingy" and I miss hell out of it now...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2019)

When my pets are old and in pain, they always gravitate towards me, wanting to be near me, act as my shadow.  I always understand and give them love and comfort in their later years.  I know their days are numbered and they come to me to feel more secure, I would want the same as a pet, not too much to ask in my opinion.  I've always loved my furkids, and put their needs ahead of mine.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 15, 2019)

Poor kitty! Please don't close the door on him because he needs you. You may get annoyed now, but all too soon he's going to be gone.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree with those who said they're seeking warmth, like an old person likes sweaters.  My 16 year old is also clingy.  Try giving him a bed with an electric blanket?  Would it be safe, since they like to scratch?  Mine has companions to snuggle with if she chooses.  I also give her a couple of drops of CBD daily to numb old age ''aches and pains''.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> This was one of my little kitties, Smokey being "clingy" and I miss hell out of it now...
> 
> View attachment 74600


Jim, I have a female cat that looks identical to yours, her name is Gray.  Very sweet to people but aggressive to other cats.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have to put him downstairs and close the door between the floors so I can have some peace, but then he starts crying at the door (he does settle down after a while).



Lordy, I've felt sorta clingy lately

Glad we don't have a basement


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2019)

Please give Gus his attention...he won't be around forever Deb.


----------



## win231 (Aug 15, 2019)

My Yellow Lab was like that during the whole 12 years I had him.  He spent his first year in a shelter.  A Veterinarian said a dog that was rescued from a shelter or a bad situation never forgets.   He followed me everywhere, even if he was sleeping & I quietly walked into the laundry room.
When my sister's dog came near me, he would jump into my lap (all 80 lbs of him) to show her dog that I belonged to HIM.  It may have been his way of showing his appreciation for adopting me.
I adopted him from a family of 6 with 3 young kids that rode him like a horse & a grandmother who hated him moved into the house to help pay the mortgage.  When I got to the house to see him, (Dakota), he was out for a walk with the mother & kids. The husband told me not to be surprised if he didn't show much affection to me right away because he didn't like strangers.\\

When they got home, I sat on the floor & Dakota ran up to me & wrapped his front paws around my neck.  He obviously wanted to make sure I didn't leave without him.   I looked at the mother & she was shocked - she said, "I can't believe this; he doesn't like anyone he doesn't know."
I gave her the $50.00 she asked for & took him home.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 15, 2019)

Believe it or not my bird Kerby is very clingy. As soon as he hears me in the morning he starts squawking. He sits on my shoulder the entire day and has a fit when I put him in our sitting room while I cook or go outside. He doesn't bid my hubby the time of day. He does love my son. He knows when his truck pulls in,then I'm chopped liver until he leaves.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

I almost tripped over Gus three times yesterday because he ran in front of me or between my feet. On the stairs, that is even more perilous.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 24, 2019)

Mine do that all the time.   Cat haters like to think it's because they're trying to trip us.  One of mine likes to lay on the floor right behind me and it's a miracle that I have never stepped back and stepped on her without looking behind me.  I don't know why they do it, but I'm SURE it is not maliciously.

Has Gus always done it or just started doing it?  Just curious.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> Has Gus always done it or just started doing it?  Just curious.


Started about 2 years ago. He also does the laying on the floor behind me. I am working at the kitchen counter and turn around quickly, I have almot tripped over him on several occasions. He also cries when drinking out of his water dish. How he can drink and meow at the same time...I don't know. And many times he just sits at the water bowl with his head extended over it but doesn't drink.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 24, 2019)

http://catyearschart.com/
Well, according to the above calculator, your 19 year old Gus is 92 in human years.  At that age humans have lots of aches and pains and memory loss and confusion and etc etc.  Have patience, he won't be around a lot longer, although I once did meet a 28 year old gray tabby boy.   Just watch your step when around him and stay safe.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> http://catyearschart.com/
> At that age humans have lots of aches and pains and memory loss and confusion and etc etc.



Sometimes he just stands in the upstairs hallway and meows. It looks to me like he seems lost. Kitty Alzheimer's?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes he just stands in the upstairs hallway and meows. It looks to me like he seems lost. Kitty Alzheimer's?



*An interesting thought.  I found this article.  Because domestic pets are living longer, studies seem to indicate this is possible. Interesting article
Click here>>>>>>>Dementia in pets*


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

So wild animals are less likely to get dementia. WOW, who'da thought?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> So wild animals are less likely to get dementia. WOW, who'da thought?



Really. But I think that is attributed to the fact they do not live as long as domesticated, and do not get the old age stuff.  Interesting, I had not thought of that either, until I read it


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Believe it or not my bird Kerby is very clingy. As soon as he hears me in the morning he starts squawking. He sits on my shoulder the entire day and has a fit when I put him in our sitting room while I cook or go outside. He doesn't bid my hubby the time of day. He does love my son. He knows when his truck pulls in,then I'm chopped liver until he leaves.


I had a cockatiel which behaved like that. I'd be walking around the house with this bird sitting on my head!


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 24, 2019)

I am having the same problem with Callie; as far as I can figure out she is between 15 and 18 years old.
My vet says it is a form of insecurity.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> Started about 2 years ago. He also does the laying on the floor behind me. I am working at the kitchen counter and turn around quickly, I have almot tripped over him on several occasions. He also cries when drinking out of his water dish. How he can drink and meow at the same time...I don't know. And many times he just sits at the water bowl with his head extended over it but doesn't drink.



I would take him to the vet.  Sounds like he might have something wrong with his mouth or throat or something else that makes it painful to drink.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

I was just to the vet with him in May. She told me then his dentition was not good, missing a lot and others in bad shape, but they are antsy about doing dental surgery on such an old cat. They have to use general anesthetic which is risky eve on a younger cat. About 5 years ago I had some of his teeth removed and it was $$$$$!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

I would just snuggle with him and give him extra attention.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 26, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I would just snuggle with him and give him extra attention.



That's what I do with my cat since she has gotten so clingy. She doesn't object.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 26, 2019)

I have to go through the morning ritual every day with my 13 year old dog.  As soon as my feet hit the floor,  she's beside me,  waiting for the loving pat and the words that come with it - "Hello my lovely good girl".

She sleeps on the  floor,  on a mattress,  beside me now that she's no longer able to jump up onto my bed and I'm no longer able to lift her up.

Our nighttime ritual is pretty much the same.  "Goodnight,  my lovely girl",  lots of pats and she she tucks herself in beside me.

We've both grown old,  but we still cherish each other.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2019)

That's sooo sweet Grannyjo, thank you for sharing.  I can relate with a couple of my furbabies who were elderly and I was more than happy to give them as much comfort and security as possible.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*deb, it breaks my heart to know when your cat cry's it annoys you so much that you put her downstairs and close the door.... my 21 year old Missy was meowing like that and also lost a lot of weight and i think her vision was bad too,, but i would pick her up and she would stop.. I gave her all the love and hugs i could knowing her time with us was not long, she was skin and bone too.finally it was time to say goodbye.We had to put her down . it was the hardest thing for us to do, but we know she is no longer suffering..

And now we have a 14 yr old and she too does the same with the water crying thing,  . i pick her up and snuggle and hold her and she is fine then,, im retired of course so i have her all day with me most times. She is very petite and she was a Hurricane Katrina rescue in 2005.. so we named her Katrina. In this pic, she was 9 yrs old. she is now 16 yrs old..
*


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2019)

My ex wife had a Siamese cat (Sammy) when I met her.  My ex got the cat when she was married to her first husband. Sammy was with them for 10 years.  The cat seemed to know that my ex's first husband "sorta liked him" but I loved him.  Sammy was always following me everywhere & when I got home, Sammy would immediately leave my ex's side & run to greet me, which made my ex wife mad (she had serious jealousy issues).
Once, I was sitting on the floor & my wife was sitting on the bed, sewing.  Sammy was next to her.  Just as a joke, I said, "I bet if I called Sammy, she would jump off the bed & sit next to me."  My wife said, "No way...I've had her for 12 years; she just met you last year."
I didn't think she would do it, so I said, "Sammy, come here."  Sammy flew off the bed & snuggled next to me & my wife was enraged.  I never played that joke again.
After we divorced, my ex called me to say that Sammy was howling for hours & the Vet said there was nothing wrong with her.  I could hear her in the backround wailing like she was being tortured.  She also told me Sammy destroyed a new sofa in the living room - tore the stuffing out of it.  She never went near that sofa before.
Animals feel way more than we think they do.


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, would you sit and cuddle a child all day that would howl if you didn't? You'd not get too much done.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2019)

debodun said:


> Well, would you sit and cuddle a child all day that would howl if you didn't? You'd not get too much done.


Sometimes, we need to show some compassion and comfort another, be it a human being or a pet.  So what, if you don't get something done for the day....there is always tomorrow!   

Wouldn't you want someone giving you attention if you were howling all day or would you rather be locked behind a closed door, out of sight, like you did putting your cat in the basement?  IMHO, that was a cruel thing to do.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

I didn't put the cat in the basement! He's downstairs on the main floor and I fixed up a small table with a blanket next to a large winow so he gets sun and can see the squirrels.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 21, 2019)

grannyjo said:


> She sleeps on the  floor,  on a mattress,  beside me now that she's no longer able to jump up onto my bed and I'm no longer able to lift her up.



They sell steps you can put next to bed and the pet can climb to reach bed, if you want.  BUT, if she's already used to sleeping on her bed you might as well leave it as is.  Even climbing steps can be hard for old bones.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> They sell steps you can put next to bed and the pet can climb to reach bed, if you want.  BUT, if she's already used to sleeping on her bed you might as well leave it as is.  Even climbing steps can be hard for old bones.


Maybe I can get a stair lift.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

They have ramps too.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

I made the mistake of giving Gus a few shreds of deli roast beef the other day. Now he won't eat canned cat food. I think he expects he should just get the roast beef all the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

can you mix it in his food?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

He didn't eat anything yesterday. I've had numerous scares the last few months where he doesn't always eat. He ate this morning, though. He's just fur and bones, I don't think he weighs 5 pounds.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

That's terrible. If it weren't for the salt, I'd give the poor thing roast beef every day! Please take him to the vet.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

I just had him there. She said his kidneys are shutting down. Not much anyone can do excpet make him comfortable as possible. Dialysis wasn't mentioned. The cat would probably have to be sedated and that's high risk for a cat that's 19 years old.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 4, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I would take him to the vet.  Sounds like he might have something wrong with his mouth or throat or something else that makes it painful to drink.


We had a cat that did it...it was kidney disease I think. Yes, do take him to the vet!


----------

